# abandoned boat title??



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i got a boat from an older lady whose husband had passed away and now i cannot get into contact with her she may have passed aswell. does anyone know how i can apply for a title for this boat?


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

im pretty sure it works the same ways as with a car. not 100%sure tho


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Find out who it was titled to previously. Send a letter to the address. When it is returned to sender send it in unopened along with your application for title. Its easy, just a little time consuming. I had to do it with my jon boat but it worked like a charm. If the boat has previous numbers on the side call somebody at DGIF and they will give you the info for the previous owner. Better yet, just let them know your situation and they will tell you exactly what you need to do. They people I spoke with were very helpful. Total process took about two weeks. Good luck!


http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/boating/registration/


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

If it is truly abandoned on your property. There is also a process where you place an add in the paper before you get a clear title. I see adds by marinas like this all of the time.

I would bet that the DGIF guys can talk you through that process also.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I went through the same thing. I "CALLED" DGIFD in Richmond and talked to some one there. They said if I tried everything in my power to get a hold of them and couldnt, then I could take 5 pics of the boat, one should include the ser. no. and then lay a piece of paper over it and use a pencil to make a engraving of it. Plus the paper work for a boat regestration and of course your money, and send it off or carry it in lke I did and BAM! Its registered in the wonderful state of Virginia.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I had a jet ski trailer someone had given me without a title. I went to the dmv, got a home made trailer application with new identifacation number(vin). Then i came home and rivited it on, had a deputy sign off that it was on there, and then went and got my title. Really very simple and only about $65.


----------

